# Power loss and other questions.



## terryallen44 (Oct 24, 2018)

2016 Cruze 48xxx miles

Hey everybody, I've recently noticed a loss in power and even kind of a judder feel when accelerating. It isn't jerky but more of a warble that finally goes away around 4k. Maybe it's waiting for a certain amount of boost  , I don't know. This is my first forced induction engine. 

The other day I was driving up a mountain road and when I got to where I was going I noticed a oil smell from the heater then once I opened the hood I seen the smoke and confirmed it was oil but I didn't see a leak or any residue when I got to looking, that was the only time that had happened.

Also on another note, I was looking under the plastic engine cover and noticed this looks a bit seperated, , is this normal? This tube runs to the front side of the turbo. PCV or check valve?




















Looking with Torque pro at idle (I'm seeing 680 rpm) the Vacuum is -24.2 in/Hg and getting up to around 3700 rpm I finally see 4 psi boost, if I accelerate harder. That sounds a bit lower than what I've been reading on this site. Outside temp is 54f, running regular 87, NO CEL, stored or pending codes either.

Any ideas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

After the second picture, can you take a wider view of the same area? what is the last picture about?


----------



## tazzmenn (Sep 28, 2018)

I have the same issue going on. I find it runs OK until it gets into 5 and 6th gear. Then when I try to push the gear without a downshift it dumps boost (as shown in torque pro) then quickly builds, it repeats this cycle until I let off the gas.

Edit
2014 LT 1.4t 6spd auto. 105000km No codes and Torque pro gives me about the same readings


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

That tube definitely appears partially disconnected and being that it's near the intake more than likely means it's associated with something pertaining to the turbo and the issue you're having. I'll go and take a look at my 2016 Gen 2 here shortly to see if mine looks the same way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tazzmenn said:


> I have the same issue going on. I find it runs OK until it gets into 5 and 6th gear. Then when I try to push the gear without a downshift it dumps boost (as shown in torque pro) then quickly builds, it repeats this cycle until I let off the gas.
> 
> Edit
> 2014 LT 1.4t 6spd auto. 105000km No codes and Torque pro gives me about the same readings


Sorta normal behavior for a Gen 1 (or even for a Gen 2) - that's how they deal with knock. If you're running 87 octane in it, try something higher.


----------



## Djburg3473 (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a 2016 cruzeLT 1.4 L turbo with rs package. The other day ran off the road to avoid a deer and almost got stuck and a grassy soggy pasture.... Well after bout 15 mins of going forward and backwards i finally got out... I pulled off the road turn the car off to check for any damages... When i got back in noticed car kinda acted like it wanted to stall or hesitate after cranking and check engine light came on... On way home the car was kinda jerky on acceleration and had no horse power.. Got home checked code came up PO101... Checked maf sensor it was good but noticed a lil dirt and water in aif filter housing... Clean and dried it all now its throwing the PO101 and PO299.... Any ideas?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Djburg3473 said:


> I have a 2016 cruzeLT 1.4 L turbo with rs package. The other day ran off the road to avoid a deer and almost got stuck and a grassy soggy pasture.... Well after bout 15 mins of going forward and backwards i finally got out... I pulled off the road turn the car off to check for any damages... When i got back in noticed car kinda acted like it wanted to stall or hesitate after cranking and check engine light came on... On way home the car was kinda jerky on acceleration and had no horse power.. Got home checked code came up PO101... Checked maf sensor it was good but noticed a lil dirt and water in aif filter housing... Clean and dried it all now its throwing the PO101 and PO299.... Any ideas?


Might have torn up the intercooler (radiator to cool turbo air, low down in the Gen 2). Took mine out with a cat or possum or something. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Djburg3473 (Nov 11, 2018)

But would that throw both codes?


----------



## Djburg3473 (Nov 11, 2018)

Now i get home and theres 5 more codes....
Po097
Po0f4
Po102
Po113
Po121a


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Djburg3473 said:


> But would that throw both codes?


Absolutely. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Djburg3473 (Nov 11, 2018)

Then how bout the other 5 codes that popped up


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The first 4 codes are all related to MAF, it either has been damaged, has damaged wiring, or you unplugged it with ignition on or car running.

The last code has too many digits.
If it's P0121 it related to the Throttle body

If it's P121A it's a fuel injector code, which I've honestly never seen pop up on a GM vehicle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

At the minimum, inspect the MAF plug and air intake piping. You have a ton of codes associated with the car not trusting the MAF readings it's seeing.

I would definitely want to get the car up on ramps and have a look underneath.


----------

